# Help with a cooling/motherboard issue



## Ringostarr (Dec 3, 2012)

So recently I have been noticing on high cpu processing games such as BF3 that my cpu temps get into the high 70's and even the low 80's. I have been using the stock heatsink because when running TOR it never gets above 60 and that's my main game. I want to get a better heatsink but for whatever reason when I first built my pc, the top right and top middle screws for the motherboard would not screw into the case. I do not know if my motherboard is just a little off, if my case screw points are off, or if the I/O shield is causing it not to align correctly. I am worried that these huge and heavy looking heatsinks will cause stress on the motherboard. Also as for liquid cooling I just am a little to nervous about mixing liquids and electrical equipment -___-. I guess my question is are these huge heatsinks not as heavy as I think they are or would it be unwise to even attempt to install a 3rd party heatsink with 2 screws missing?


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

If you get distilled water, and if it spills, it will not effect the electronics. I don't really see much point in upgrading a heatsink, it won't do much. Do not take my word for it though. As for weight, I have no clue.. If you can add a 120mm fan at the front that blows in, and a 120mm fan that blows outwards (or other way around, idk). If you case can fit liquid cooling then consider it. If you buy distilled water (super cheap and easy to find) then you'll be good.


----------



## Ringostarr (Dec 3, 2012)

Harctor said:


> If you get distilled water, and if it spills, it will not effect the electronics. I don't really see much point in upgrading a heatsink, it won't do much. Do not take my word for it though. As for weight, I have no clue.. If you can add a 120mm fan at the front that blows in, and a 120mm fan that blows outwards (or other way around, idk). If you case can fit liquid cooling then consider it. If you buy distilled water (super cheap and easy to find) then you'll be good.


What type of liquid do the closed systems that companies like Corsair use? I honestly do not feel comfortable enough making my own liquid cooling solution.


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

Ringostarr said:


> What type of liquid do the closed systems that companies like Corsair use? I honestly do not feel comfortable enough making my own liquid cooling solution.


Distilled water is pretty much the only option


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Third party tower heat sinks come with brackets that spreads the weight out evenly putting less stress on the motherboard. However if you install one you will need to (or it is ideal to) remove the motherboard from the case. This may also assist you in fixing the other problem of the missing screws. Also, you may need to check that the heat-sink has been properly installed in the first place as it may not be making full contact with the cpu therefore causing your high temps. As for water cooling no idea.


----------



## Ringostarr (Dec 3, 2012)

To add to the piling up problems, the stock Intel cooler (which uses those god awful push pins -___-) its pretty much stuck on the motherboard. One of the push pins will not release properly. I did notice a high amount of dust in the heatsink fins so I brushed it up with some cotton swabs and since then the cpu temps have dropped to around 70 C when playing BF3 on max settings (which is an improvement). I would like to get a new heatsink but I rather have a light weight one just in case.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well yes dust build up does ad to the problem and should be cleaned regularly by compressed air. There are some good tower heat sinks out there that should provide good cooling. However, if you aren't over clocking then the stock CPU cooler should be sufficient in your cooling needs. What other fans do you have in your case (what case is it?) and how are they orientated?


----------



## Ringostarr (Dec 3, 2012)

Burto87 said:


> Well yes dust build up does ad to the problem and should be cleaned regularly by compressed air. There are some good tower heat sinks out there that should provide good cooling. However, if you aren't over clocking then the stock CPU cooler should be sufficient in your cooling needs. What other fans do you have in your case (what case is it?) and how are they orientated?


Newegg.com - IN WIN Dragon Rider Black 1.0 - 0.8mm SECC Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
I use the stock fans 2 x 120mm up top, 1 x 120mm up front for hard drives, and the somewhat lacking 220mm fan on the door. I've been wanting to get a better 220mm one so suggestions would be nice. I also have an antec fan in the back as a outake to get all the air from the case out.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am guessing you mean lacking as in it doesn't move at a high rate of speed? Ideal air flow is from front to back, bottom to top. So your front fans are intake and rear fans are exhaust. Same for bottom are intake and top are exhaust. Side fans can be beneficial of positioned right and in the right circumstances, otherwise they will disturb the airflow and cause turbulence, therefore being ineffective. As Tyree will say, most cases work well enough with one intake and one exhaust.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One 120mm fan in front (blowing in) and one 120mm fan in rear (blowing out) ss usually the best case cooling orientation. Side - top-bottom mount fans can disrupt the desired front to rear airflow and result in a rise in temps.
Liquid cooling has no advantages over air for the normal user and the OEM heatsink/fan should be fine if it's properly attached to the Mobo and kept clean.
60C under load is no concern.
Knowing what we're working with will help us to assist you more effectively.


----------

